# 30 Second Skip



## jtanenbaum (Sep 24, 2001)

I recently started using a new Premiere after my Series3 gave up on me. I love the Premiere's features, but detest the new style of 30 second skip. My other TiVo's skip feature (once toggled on) was a true skip. The Premiere is preset with this feature (no need to S-P-S-3-0-S) .. but, it is no longer a "skip." It is now simply a measured fast forward. This is much slower and much inferior to what we've had for many years.

Anyone have a solution, or would anyone like to join my complaint to TiVo and try to get the old style skip back into the code?


----------



## Drmunk (Mar 9, 2007)

Switch to the SD menus. Enter the code(S-P-S-3-0-S), then switch back to HD menu's.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It defaults to a 30 second scan. To get the 30 second skip, enter the code you listed. But anytime the box reboots, you will need to re-enter the code to get the 30 second skip back. Personally I used the 30 second skip for around 8 years and didn't think I would like the 30 second scan. But after using the 30 second scan for a while, now I can't stand using the 30 second skip.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> It defaults to a 30 second scan. To get the 30 second skip, enter the code you listed. But anytime the box reboots, you will need to re-enter the code to get the 30 second skip back. Personally I used the 30 second skip for around 8 years and didn't think I would like the 30 second scan. But after using the 30 second scan for a while, now I can't stand using the 30 second skip.


I like the scan also since you can see what you're skipping. Perhaps that's the compromise with the commercial folks.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I turned off the stupid 30 second scan and used the old S-P-S-3-0-S code to turn on the old skip. It survives reboots.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I turned off the stupid 30 second scan and used the old S-P-S-3-0-S code to turn on the old skip. It survives reboots.


Sorry then. It's been a while since I messed with it. I thought it used to be lost after a reboot.

How do you get back to the 30 second scan? How is the 30 second skip disabled? Does entering the skip code disable it as well?

EDIT: I guess it has been a while since I messed with this. I see the option in the remote control setup, under "Advance and Replay buttons" to enable the 30 second scan or the skip to tick.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: I guess it has been a while since I messed with this. I see the option in the remote control setup, under "Advance and Replay buttons" to enable the 30 second scan or the skip to tick.


Thanks, I didn't realize that. I switched it to act like it works on my S3.


----------



## jtanenbaum (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks for all the answers. I am surprised no one had started a thread on this before.

I had tried to see if the old code would toggle to the skip vs. scan and it did not for me.. but...DrMonk explains above that you need to do this while in a non-HD menu, so when I get home today I'll try again. Glad TiVo is giving us the two options, since some seem to prefer the scan and some the skip. I've used the measured scan for a month and really don't like it relative to the true skip.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I haven't tried the 30 second skip on the Premieres in a while. IIRC, it wasn't as crisp and precise as it was on the earlier models. Is this still the case?


----------



## jtanenbaum (Sep 24, 2001)

if by "crisp" you mean the "snap" forward 30 seconds instantly... you are correct, the as installed set-up is a fast forward scan (a measured fast forward) that takes a about 3 seconds to go 30 seconds. So, for a 4 minute commercial break it takes 12 seconds or so... not crisp as you say. As far as accurate, it appears to me to be very accurate.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jtanenbaum said:


> If by "crisp" you mean the "snap" forward 30 seconds instantly... you are correct, the as installed set-up is a fast forward scan (a measured fast forward) that takes a about 3 seconds to go 30 seconds. So, for a 4 minute commercial break it takes 12 seconds or so... not crisp as you say. As far as accurate, it appears to me to be very accurate.


Maybe I didn't phrase it correctly. I am referring to how responsive the Premiere is to each button press on the remote. With my S3's, the skip is instantaneous and you can really quickly hit it a bunch of times in a row. I seem to recall there being a slight lag on the Premieres, so that the feature wasn't quite as user friendly. At any rate, I guess I'll check it out myself this evening.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Maybe I didn't phrase it correctly. I am referring to how responsive the Premiere is to each button press on the remote. With my S3's, the skip is instantaneous and you can really quickly hit it a bunch of times in a row. I seem to recall there being a slight lag on the Premieres, so that the feature wasn't quite as user friendly. At any rate, I guess I'll check it out myself this evening.


 It's still the same on Series 4 units and I never expect it to be fixed or even looked at by TiVo. It was first problem I noticed when getting a Premiere and posted a thread on it:
Premiere 30 sec skip too slow


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

moyekj said:


> It's still the same on Series 4 units and I never expect it to be fixed or even looked at by TiVo. It was first problem I noticed when getting a Premiere and posted a thread on it:
> Premiere 30 sec skip too slow


Yep. That's exactly what I was talking about. Kind of sad that they never addressed this bug.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I haven't tried the 30 second skip on the Premieres in a while. IIRC, it wasn't as crisp and precise as it was on the earlier models. Is this still the case?


Yes. 30 Second Skip is unusable for me on my new Premiere. The Video Frame never updates or updates too slowly to be helpful. I've actually had to learn to use the FF button with the "auto correct". The Auto Correct only works well for me if I'm half asleep. Otherwise I can't seem to slow myself down enough.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

So, I don't understand why people like the 30-second skip or scan. I switched mine back to the behavior you see on the S3 (just skipping to tick marks or end of show). I found that when I was trying to use the 30 second scan, I'd still have to do it over and over until I got to the point where the commercial was over but then could overshoot easily. It seemed just pressing fast forward and then play was quicker/more accurate. What am I missing here?


----------



## jtanenbaum (Sep 24, 2001)

of course it is a matter of personal preference and what you get used to, but the 30 second skip is one of my favorite TiVo capabilities. After just a few days you'll learn that in most hour-long shows commercial break are from three to four minutes. There are exceptions (usually longer, not shorter), and you'll begin to know which shows tend to be different. So, with the skip, you can quickly hit it 6 or 7 times and usually get accurate results. Using a combination of the Skip and Instant Replay button, you can quickly find the restart of most shows. the more you use it the better you get

Another tip: when watching a time shifted football game, if you don't care to take three hours and listen to all the commentary, you'll find that unless the offense is playing hurry up.. that plays occur about 30-40 seconds after the last down ends. the skip is awesome for watching a game and not missing any action. Use Instant Replay to adjust where you need.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jtanenbaum said:


> Of course it is a matter of personal preference and what you get used to, but the 30 second skip is one of my favorite TiVo capabilities.


Exactly. It all boils down to personal preference. I guess I got used to the 30 second skip back in my ReplayTV days. Of course, the automatic "Commercial Advance" was even better, but it's not like we'll ever see that feature on a DVR again. Another thing I really miss from ReplayTV was how you could skip forward or back "x" number minutes. That was a very handy feature.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

jtanenbaum said:


> you can quickly hit it 6 or 7 times and usually get accurate results. Using a combination of the Skip and Instant Replay button, you can quickly find the restart of most shows. the more you use it the better you get.


I agree, I usually do a quick 6, followed by a slow 7 and 8; then 1, 2, or 3 Instant Replays as needed.

I had a Verizon DVR for a while that allowed you to set the amount of Skip time but my fingers were so used to 30 seconds I never bothered to change it!


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

jtanenbaum said:


> of course it is a matter of personal preference and what you get used to, but the 30 second skip is one of my favorite TiVo capabilities.


Same here. Just to add, and I'm not sure if monkeydust is aware, that commercials are generally in 30-second intervals. This is why the skip function works so well.

As the other guys described, one can get their technique finely tuned enough to where the combo of the skip and replay (should you overshoot a bit) give quick and accurate results.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Another thing I really miss from ReplayTV was how you could skip forward or back "x" number minutes. That was a very handy feature.


 FYI, you can do that now indirectly using iPad app or kmttg remote but of course nowhere near as convenient as being able to do it from TiVo remote directly.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

monkeydust said:


> So, I don't understand why people like the 30-second skip or scan. I switched mine back to the behavior you see on the S3 (just skipping to tick marks or end of show). I found that when I was trying to use the 30 second scan, I'd still have to do it over and over until I got to the point where the commercial was over but then could overshoot easily. It seemed just pressing fast forward and then play was quicker/more accurate. What am I missing here?


Sure, I end up overshooting a bit, but I still think I'm WAY faster than FFing through the show.. e.g. pound on 30 second skip 6-8 times, then maybe one or 2 8-second back skips.. and I'm pretty much back at the beginning of the show. Even though I couldn't name it now, I think when I actually watch different shows, I end up knowing which shows need 6 skips, which need 8, that sort of thing. Plus, there are a few shows (Jeopardy, ONE of the commercial breaks after the halfway point of Letterman) that has or sometimes has useful bits during the commercial break.. so I FF those few shows.



gweempose said:


> Another thing I really miss from ReplayTV was how you could skip forward or back "x" number minutes. That was a very handy feature.


I don't have a Premiere, but I know (from a friend's Elite) that they do show e.g. "3:00" (something like that) when you pound on the 30 second skip 6 times. Still seems easier to me than 6+skip or something like that.. but I am not saying I wouldn't want that optionally too.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

> I don't have a Premiere, but I know (from a friend's Elite) that they do show e.g. "3:00" (something like that) when you pound on the 30 second skip 6 times. Still seems easier to me than 6+skip or something like that.. but I am not saying I wouldn't want that optionally too.


That must on the HD GUI. I'm not seeing that behavior in the SD GUI. It just advances like it does on the Series 3's.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bareyb said:


> That must on the HD GUI. I'm not seeing that behavior in the SD GUI. It just advances like it does on the Series 3's.


 That's if you have settings configured for "30 sec scan" instead of "30 sec skip" (works in either SDUI or HDUI). Repeated presses will build up the total scan time 30 secs per press. Personally I don't like scan as it's a slow version of skip or a crappy version of 3x FF so I soon enabled 30 sec skip via SPS30S backdoor.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

moyekj said:


> That's if you have settings configured for "30 sec scan" instead of "30 sec skip" (works in either SDUI or HDUI). Repeated presses will build up the total scan time 30 secs per press. Personally I don't like scan as it's a slow version of skip or a crappy version of 3x FF so I soon enabled 30 sec skip via SPS30S backdoor.


Oh. Okay. I thought we were talking about the 30SS behavior. Yes, I've seen the time accumulate with the SCAN version. I'm not a fan either. It's too slow. 30SS and FF are much faster.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, sorry, I was wrong.. I reconfirmed last night (was the remote master for a little while -- usually I take it when someone is asleep at the wheel and GASP starts watching a commercial) that it does the same as before..

I was remembering when it was on 30 second scan before I fixed it for him (with his consent).


----------



## robin50 (Feb 15, 2007)

jtanenbaum said:


> Another tip: when watching a time shifted football game, if you don't care to take three hours and listen to all the commentary, you'll find that unless the offense is playing hurry up.. that plays occur about 30-40 seconds after the last down ends. the skip is awesome for watching a game and not missing any action. Use Instant Replay to adjust where you need.


 And if a team has a quick huddle offense hit your back skip button *before* the forward skip (effectively giving you a ~23 second skip). If you hit the forward skip and then the back skip you might catch a glimpse of the next play.



moyekj said:


> It's still the same on Series 4 units and I never expect it to be fixed or even looked at by TiVo. It was first problem I noticed when getting a Premiere and posted a thread on it:
> Premiere 30 sec skip too slow


I returned two premieres I ordered (shortly after their introduction) because if the feel of 30 skip (S-P-S-3-0-S). From what I'm reading here it still hasn't attained the precision of the Series3. Moyekj I share your frustration about this.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

For anyone having issues with their box, I've begun using 30 second skip on my Premiere and, thankfully, it seems to be as responsive as it was on my Series 3. 

Thanks for the SD menu tip.

*Using the Slide Remote in HDUI, btw.


----------



## SpikeDad (Apr 26, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Maybe I didn't phrase it correctly. I am referring to how responsive the Premiere is to each button press on the remote. With my S3's, the skip is instantaneous and you can really quickly hit it a bunch of times in a row. I seem to recall there being a slight lag on the Premieres, so that the feature wasn't quite as user friendly. At any rate, I guess I'll check it out myself this evening.


No, it's not as responsive as the 30SS on S3. I had a post about this a while ago but no one seemed to respond. I emailed Tivo Support just for laughs - no response.

It's obvious that when you hit the skip, it takes a slight but noticeable amount of time to skip ahead. This becomes VERY frustrating when you need to skip multiple segments of 30 seconds as the skipping gets behind very quickly.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

SpikeDad said:


> No, it's not as responsive as the 30SS on S3. I had a post about this a while ago but no one seemed to respond. I emailed Tivo Support just for laughs - no response.
> 
> It's obvious that when you hit the skip, it takes a slight but noticeable amount of time to skip ahead. This becomes VERY frustrating when you need to skip multiple segments of 30 seconds as the skipping gets behind very quickly.


It _seems_ to have something to do with the length of the HDMI cable too, or at least it did in my case. When I got my Premiere Elite I had it hooked up in the bedroom for testing with a short cable and the 30SS while stickier than my S3 was useable. When I moved it to the Living Room with the 25" cable, 30SS was all but unuseable since the video doesn't update with each click. I'm kind of stuck on one FRAME unless I... Push... The. Buttons... Really... Slow....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I always use component (not HDMI) and the problem has always been there on 2 different component-connected Premiere units. As I theorized in the thread I posted above I think it's a fundamental video decoding issue as part of Series 4 hardware. I still think S3 OLED units have the best mpeg2 decoding capabilities in the TiVo hardware line.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

moyekj said:


> I always use component (not HDMI) and the problem has always been there on 2 different component-connected Premiere units. As I theorized in the thread I posted above I think it's a fundamental video decoding issue as part of Series 4 hardware. I still think S3 OLED units have the best mpeg2 decoding capabilities in the TiVo hardware line.


Hmmm.... Whatever the reason, I miss the HELL out of 30SS. I've sunk down to using FF now... I try to look at it as the price I pay to have four tuners....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

moyekj said:


> I always use component (not HDMI) and the problem has always been there on 2 different component-connected Premiere units. As I theorized in the thread I posted above I think it's a fundamental video decoding issue as part of Series 4 hardware. I still think S3 OLED units have the best mpeg2 decoding capabilities in the TiVo hardware line.


By the way... Does using component bypass all that Copy Protection crap they put on TiVo? If I buy a UFC PPV (sports) it starts deleting it after 90 minutes... Is that an HDMI thing? Probably not, but one can hope...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bareyb said:


> By the way... Does using component bypass all that Copy Protection crap they put on TiVo? If I buy a UFC PPV (sports) it starts deleting it after 90 minutes... Is that an HDMI thing? Probably not, but one can hope...


 No, that's TiVo honoring CCI byte settings (which they are required to do for CableLabs approval).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

moyekj said:


> No, that's TiVo honoring CCI byte settings (which they are required to do for CableLabs approval).


I thought so... How much does it suck that the approval only applies to third party boxes? Comcast DVR's can keep PPV's for as long as you like. Of course there's only room for about four... but at least they stick around for awhile.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I thought so... How much does it suck that the approval only applies to third party boxes? Comcast DVR's can keep PPV's for as long as you like. Of course there's only room for about four... but at least they stick around for awhile.


I suggest complaining to the FCC about that. I have no citation, but if cable company equipment behaves differently than customer owned equipment, that sounds bad..


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> I suggest complaining to the FCC about that. I have no citation, but if cable company equipment behaves differently than customer owned equipment, that sounds bad..


They already know. It's common knowledge. Just another way the Cable Co's have an unfair advantage.


----------

